# Help!! will spaying stop my cat from spraying???



## twinklestarsd (May 19, 2005)

Hi!!
I have 2 girls a little over a year old (strictly indoor) who have not been spayed. They have an apointment next tuesday. However I'm starting to get worried from some of the things I've read on the post, that the sparaying won't stop. One of them sprays like crazy and it's driving me nuts! She seems to be constantly in heat since Dec. I would love to hear From people: If your girl was spraying, did she stop after getting spayed? :worship


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

ummmmm last time I checked females don't spray, they go into heat. Male cats usually stop spraying after they are fixed, but they still sometimes will mark their turff if they are around another male.

Female cats go into heat and make very loud crying sounds, once the female is spayed they no longer go into heat.


----------



## twinklestarsd (May 19, 2005)

That's what I thought! She's definitely a girl. She'll just aim her behind, The tail will twitch and... It is liquid, but it is far less then if she was urinating :?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

"Female cats can spray, too, but they rarely do."

_Guide to a Healthy Cat_ by Elaine Wexler-Mitchell, DVM, pg 21.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I think this behaviour should stop once she's neutered. Although, it really might be worth asking your vets to take a look at a urine sample when she's in for her spey, , just to rule out urinary infections.


----------



## twinklestarsd (May 19, 2005)

You're right Emma_pen. When I take her, I'll definitely let the vet know what she's been up to :lol: I just kept reading post from people saying that if they're already in the habbit they might not stop once nuetred. However that did apply to males and neutring. I just wanted to see if other people with girls had the same experience. I guess my Nyla is more special then I had imagined!! Thanks, timskitties for the info, at least I know I'm not crazy!!!


----------

